# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Mixed Cultures

## guzzy92fs

hey, vamos hacer algo interesante, veamos cuantos de ustedes son de culturas mixtas.. Algo interesante, mi mejor amigo es Russian/Dominican.. y de mi parte, mi madre tiene raices francesas y mi padre alemanas.. pero ambos nacieron en Dominicana.. esto es algo que encuentro siempre interesante. Los mix siempre son buenos, acaso nunca han probado un buen frapuccino mezclado?  ::  
Bueno, Suerte!   ::

----------


## basurero

Yo soy de una combinaci

----------


## heitor91

Soy brasile

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

servesa

----------


## basurero

> servesa

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::  uno mas, por farvor...

----------


## basurero

> un*a* mas, por *fa*vor...

   ::   ::

----------


## guzzy92fs

hehe, esto esta interesante.. aveces me sorprende la cantidad de mezclas que encuentras eh... yo he conocido de todo tipo, aca en Dominicana hay mucha gente de todos lados asi que ya te imaginas... pero igual sigan los post a ver con que nos tocamos   ::

----------


## heitor91

[quote=basurero][quote=kalinka_vinnie] ::  un*a* m[b]

----------


## Altareum

Bueno, mi sangre no est

----------


## collegegirl

S

----------

